# Sticky  LOOKING AFTER PETS Processionary caterpillars , Leishmanosis and other pet nasties



## siobhanwf

*The processionary pine caterpillar* as the name suggests makes its home in a certain type of pine tree. 

There is only one generation per year and most of the time the caterpillars are not seen and therefore not a threat. The most dangerous time is in February, March and April when they start to come down from the pine trees in search of food. The caterpillars can do a lot of damage to pine trees and when they have stripped a tree of all its needles they will form a long line and begin their search for other pine trees and more food.

Experiments in America have shown that if the caterpillars are put in a circle nose to tail they will go round and round until they die from lack of food.

This processionary line makes them particularly attractive to young children, who are used to their non-toxic cousins in England. However, dogs are very much at risk as they tend to sniff the caterpillars and inhale the poison.

If you are visiting the Iberian Peninsula or even now southern France in the early part of the year and are travelling through areas of pine trees have a look out for the nests. They are very easy to see. Just look for white cocoons similar to candy floss in the trees and make a hasty exit. Whatever you do, do not stop and go walking about under the trees.

The long line they form makes them easily identifiable, hence the name. Long hairs give out poison that when touched irritates the skin. Allergic reactions are not unknown and if ingested the consequences can be dire.

The real risk of complications to a healthy human being is minimal, but we have had first hand experience of humans and dogs being affected, fortunately with no serious outcome.

a STORY ABOUT A MAN WHO WAS AFFECTED....

_HE SHELTERED DURING A RAIN STORM Within seconds of brushing against the tree he became aware of an intense feeling of itching and burning, similar to pins and needles all over him. This later developed into an itchy rash. He went to the chemist who advised an immediate trip to the doctor. At the doctors he was given two injections, cream for the rash and a course of tablets. It is very important to complete the course of tablets as any dust from the tree that has been inhaled can cause lung damage_.

The allergic reaction can be caused by the tiniest bit of dust that floats down from an infected tree. You do not have to touch the caterpillar.


*processionary Caterpillars are dangerous to both cats and dogs. They have a very bittersweet smell and taste, and your DOG will try to eat them. If eaten by your lab, the results are almost certain to be fatal. As little as three or four will kill a medium sized dog. The reaction to the poison also causes necrosis of the tongue, and if you as the labrador owner do not notice in time, it is usually to late for a vet to do anything to help, apart from ease the suffering*


----------



## siobhanwf

*How to identify processional caterpillars*

COCCONS look like blobs of white candy floss

Coccoon that has been well lived in and now empty

Caterpillars on the move

You can see why they have earned the title processionary


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Siobhan

A very timely warning thanks.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## siobhanwf

*more advice on those damn caterpillars*

o not touch them. Warn your children that they are not like the friendly English caterpillars. The very fine hairs on these creatures are poisonous and most dangerous. They can be seen living in silk cocoon style nests hanging in the pine trees to which they are most harmful, stripping them of their pine needles. When hungry, they leave their cocoon to seek another uninfested tree on which to feed. They travel nose to tail in a line, hence the name Processional. They are most noticeable from January to mid April and are at their most dangerous in mid/late February. The caterpillars are often seen in the evenings, walking in procession from tree to tree.


If they drop onto you or your pet, don't brush them off with your hands because the effect is most unpleasant, causing great irritation, rash and pain. 
Dogs, cats and people can suffer from shock. 
The hairs of the caterpillars are still virulent even when the creatures are dead. 
Do not hit them with sticks because hairs flying in the air are just as dangerous. Burn them, but be careful of floating hairs. 
If the caterpillars are in the tree cocoon state, first spray the nest with hair spray (to seal down the hairs), cover the cocoon and the affected part of the branch with a plastic bag, cut down the branch, place it on clear ground and burn it.

If the caterpillars are on the ground marching, it is better first to spray them with lighter fuel and then set them alight. 
This reduces the risk of flying hairs.
Take care to only do this in an area where you cannot inadvertently start a forest fire because during the summer months the undergrowth and trees are very dry.

_If you live near pine trees, it is recommended that you keep Anti Histamine tablets handy as an early treatment. In particular, avoid ingesting the hairs_. 


*Dogs are most at risk by sniffing the ground where the caterpillars have marched.*


----------



## Dennis

siobhanwf said:


> COCCONS look like blobs of white candy floss
> 
> Coccoon that has been well lived in and now empty
> 
> Caterpillars on the move
> 
> You can see why they have earned the title processionary


We have the coccoons in the trees near us!!....Will keep an eye on them.


----------



## siobhanwf

Dennis said:


> We have the coccoons in the trees near us!!....Will keep an eye on them.



They are really nasty little things.

We ahv decided to cut down two pine trees in our garden because of them


----------



## Guest

Have you checked if you need permission to remove your trees ? I have read for here ( some areas of Spain) you need permission.


----------



## siobhanwf

ValL said:


> Have you checked if you need permission to remove your trees ? I have read for here ( some areas of Spain) you need permission.



Yes of course I have. No permission needed for these ones. Especially pine ones.
We have already cut down one. The only thing the local authority was worried about was would they have to do it for us LOL


----------



## siobhanwf

*That time of year again*

Once the nest starts looking dirty around February and March this timing depends on spring temperatures can begin in January or continue until April as well. This is the time for them to leave the nest in preparation for the next part of their lifecycle.
It is at this point when most people and pets come into contact with the caterpillars, sometimes with very painful consequences.

The colony follows a leader, nose to tail, in a long procession. These processions can vary greatly in length, depending on how many have survived to this final caterpillar stage and whether they have been disturbed. 60 or so caterpillars each about 4cm long in a chain can be an impressive sight and if seen along a road may be mistaken for a snake. 
They can travel a distance of 30 or so metres to find soft soil to burrow into while they get ready to turn into a moth.

*The best advice is to avoid these innocent looking creatures at all costs.
The caterpillars are covered in tiny barbed hairs which are their defence mechanism. 
These hairs are often being shed and so can be airborne around infested pine trees, on the branches where they have travelled and also left in the line of the migrating procession. *


----------



## siobhanwf

*A lot more information*

I had an infestation a couple of years ago and found this website useful
IEFC - Forest pests and diseases - Consult - Pin-I-3


----------



## siobhanwf

The problem with our 4 legged friends is that inquisitive dogs can get too close to the wriggling procession and may pick up the hairs onto their paws, these irritate and so they lick them. Once the hairs are on the lips/tongue it will induce itching, swelling and possibly vomiting. Look out for the symptoms of : small white spots in the mouth and on the tongue, excessive drooling and chomping.
IF YOU SUSPECT YOU DOGS HAS BEEN IN CONTACT A VETERINARY VISIT IS ESSENTIAL IMMEDIATELY!!
In some cases partial amputation of the tongue is the only course of action. 
THESE CATERPILLARS CAN CAUSE DEATH IN SEVERE CASES!

For humans and pets alike if they come into contact with these hairs, they can cause reactions ranging from mild inflammation and irritation to severe anaphylactic shock. 

The worst problems occur if you make contact with the caterpillar directly and ingest the hairs, either by picking it up, stepping on it or moving them in some way. 
Once on your skin a rash soon forms which can be incredibly itchy. 
Medical advice should be sought if you are unfortunate enough to experience this. The rash can be painful, very itchy and lasts for as much as three weeks.


----------



## CheesieChops

What about the Moths - are they dangerous at all?


----------



## Guest

The culprit is the pine moth. They fly at night. We had one on our terrace one day. They do not look like a moth and have huge eyes that appear to be watching you. It is the larvae of the pine moth where these nasty creatures evolve.

We call those caterpillars, Legionnaire caterpillars. Pine trees that have those hanging nets full of caterpillars, they can kill the tree if they have too much infestation. As others have said, stay clear of them. We see them quite frequently all walking in a line over track.


----------



## baldilocks

As I understand it The caterpillars are mostly active at night when they are gorging themselves on their favourite food - pine trees. The only times they normally process during the day is when searching for a new tree to infest. This means that if you are going to clear a tree of its infestation you should do it during the day when the caterpillars will be "at home". 

FIRST make sure that you are as safe as can be from the hairs (mask goggles, protective clothing, etc. As has already been suggested spraying with hairspray will help to keep the offending hairs under control, then carefully enclosing the nest in a plastic bag, cut off the branch/twig from which it is hanging. Seal the bag with the remains of the twig inside. Then consign the unopened bag to the flames. If you can then afford to do so, do the same with your protective clothing etc.


----------



## siobhanwf

CheesieChops said:


> What about the Moths - are they dangerous at all?



It is the hairs that the caterpillar shed that are the problem. 
As a moth it has no means of causing us harm, it is only during its development as a caterpillar that you need to be cautious.

One thing to look out for is the the white candyfloss like nests whicih are cleverly positioned for maximum sunshine on the sun facing side of the pine tree.


----------



## siobhanwf

baldilocks said:


> As I understand it The caterpillars are mostly active at night when they are gorging themselves on their favourite food - pine trees. The only times they normally process during the day is when searching for a new tree to infest. This means that if you are going to clear a tree of its infestation you should do it during the day when the caterpillars will be "at home".
> 
> FIRST make sure that you are as safe as can be from the hairs (mask goggles, protective clothing, etc. As has already been suggested spraying with hairspray will help to keep the offending hairs under control, then carefully enclosing the nest in a plastic bag, cut off the branch/twig from which it is hanging. Seal the bag with the remains of the twig inside. Then consign the unopened bag to the flames. If you can then afford to do so, do the same with your protective clothing etc.




When they start on the move from the host tree they are looking to find a suitable location in the soft soil where they can burrow down to bury themselves and create a cocoon. This is generally several meters away from the host tree.
They will stay until next August when the cycle will start again. Some times you will have two batches of moths after they hahve come out of their cocoon. If the weather has not been conducive to them hatching they stay burrowed in the ground until the following year and hatch at the same time as the newer group.


----------



## JohnBoy

Siobhan

I once heard that when the little critters are still up in the nests they spit acid onto any poor unsuspecting mortal below. I have never found any definite confirmation of that though. Any thoughts?


----------



## siobhanwf

JohnBoy said:


> Siobhan
> 
> I once heard that when the little critters are still up in the nests they spit acid onto any poor unsuspecting mortal below. I have never found any definite confirmation of that though. Any thoughts?



Hadn´t heard t hat one! Although I believe their excrement is held within the "candy floss web" so maybe that is what is happening.....I had also heard that they exude a smell when on the move that attracts dogs


----------



## JohnBoy

siobhanwf said:


> Hadn´t heard t hat one! Although I believe their excrement is held within the "candy floss web" so maybe that is what is happening.....I had also heard that they exude a smell when on the move that attracts dogs


The little devils. I suppose there is a purpose for them being here but it is difficult to understand what it could be.


----------



## Ingles

Had some nest's a few years ago ,with help I put "rag's" which had been soaked in petrol over the nest's by using long poles & then set them alight.
It worked & never had a problem since.
Keep water at hand to put out any fires that start from the petrol spillage on the ground.


----------



## Angelic

Great information on here, these are definately to be avoided. We first saw them walking along in their line shortly moving over here. After speaking to our vets it is a serious problem with them seeing lots of cases, they actually had a case the other day, a young puppy fortunately caught early enough. The antihistamines are a good idea to have to hand but as these catepillars are so toxic, the vets recommend getting your dog to them asap for antibiotics as well as antihistamine treatment.


----------



## siobhanwf

Angelic said:


> Great information on here, these are definately to be avoided. We first saw them walking along in their line shortly moving over here. After speaking to our vets it is a serious problem with them seeing lots of cases, they actually had a case the other day, a young puppy fortunately caught early enough. The antihistamines are a good idea to have to hand but as these catepillars are so toxic, the vets recommend getting your dog to them asap for antibiotics as well as antihistamine treatment.


It really is a worry. They will be out and about soon!
We are surrounded by trees most now eucalyptus but the odd pine tree.
Now that has me thinking... Are their any over the counter antihistamines suitable for our 4 legged friends. Or is it necessary to get some from the vets?


----------



## Angelic

siobhanwf said:


> It really is a worry. They will be out and about soon!
> We are surrounded by trees most now eucalyptus but the odd pine tree.
> Now that has me thinking... Are their any over the counter antihistamines suitable for our 4 legged friends. Or is it necessary to get some from the vets?


Treatment to have to hand that is recommended are Prednisolone tablets (Lepicortinolo Prednisolona in portugal) available from pharmacies without prescription, a 20mg tablet administered and then followed by syringing fresh orange juice down your dogs throat. Plus an antihistamine tablet e.g. Tinset available from the pharmacies. You can also look into homeopathy remedy Apis Mellifica used for allergic reactions. But the most important thing to do if you suspect your dog has come into contact is to get to the vets asap for cortisone injection, antibiotics and fluid therapy, time is critical, symptoms can be seen within 5 minutes of contact.


----------



## paramonte

Go easy on the chainsaw.

These trees are iconic to the country.

Since my grand-grand parents processionária has been around and I have never heard of anybody dying or going disable because the processionária.

My son had a rash, me too, we touched the processionária, so what? We keep our pine trees, they had been around for quite a while...

Everyday 2 pesons die in the PT roads, should we ban cars ?


----------



## baldilocks

paramonte said:


> Everyday 2 pesons die in the PT roads, should we ban cars ?


No, just bad drivers!


----------



## siobhanwf

paramonte said:


> Go easy on the chainsaw.
> 
> These trees are iconic to the country.
> 
> Since my grand-grand parents processionária has been around and I have never heard of anybody dying or going disable because the processionária.
> 
> My son had a rash, me too, we touched the processionária, so what? We keep our pine trees, they had been around for quite a while...
> 
> Everyday 2 pesons die in the PT roads, should we ban cars ?


The processionary caterpillar hairs can be fatal to dogs. They need treatment VERY quickly if they have ingested them. Generally within a couple of hours. 
The rash for me is very serious a being a transplant recipient I have a suppressed immune system. So please don't make light of it. 

I had to chop down my pine trees but not because of the caterpillars....they had a disease under the bark caused by a beetle/insect. I suggest you read the following article before you pass judgement http://www.aboutmyplanet.com/environment/wormy-trees/


----------



## paramonte

Siobhandf: Did not mean to upset you, would also chop down the trees in your case. Regarding the link I am well aware of the nematode problem, had to deal with it myself, another problem for these trees.


----------



## siobhanwf

The pine caterpillar
(Processionary)
________________________________________________________________________________

The pine caterpillar is an insect which attacks this tree, weakening it and causing her death. It also has a detrimental effect not only in humans, causing them skin irritation, eye and respiratory tract, but also in dogs, when moved by curiosity near the muzzle and bite off the caterpillars.
The toxic effect immediately take them a lot of swelling and difficulty breathing. The dog with these symptoms should be taken to the vet immediately because a delay of several hours can cause irreversible damage that you passed on to the decay of tissue that is the language, requiring the cutting of infected areas. In more severe cases it is not uncommon complete disconnection of the tongue.

Since there is a lack of information on this subject, most people, at certain times of the year and exactly the most pleasant seasons, walk their dogs in pine forests, never guessing that run a huge danger.

In recent years, pests have developed due to climate change, the bad management of forests in our country , and especially the lack of predators.
Among the main predators of these caterpillars, are four of our species of chickadees: Great Tit (Parus major), Blue-Tit (Parus cearuleus), Tit-for-spares (Parus cristatus) and Collier-Tit (Parus ater). 
Each because these species have less nesting habitat due to management of forests and forested areas. Is that these animals need trees for nesting cavities, and the policy of slaughter of old trees and replacing trees new, especially in urban areas or production, the "niche" of these species will to life, although there is much food .
(By Francisco Barros - Biologist)


Like all insects, development of insect passes through several phases:
Egg, caterpillar, chrysalis (cocoon) and butterfly (adult insect).
The larvae go through several stages of development. It is from the 3rd stage, from mid February to late May, their stinging hairs that produce skin allergies, eye and respiratory tract. 
From the 5th stage of development, the caterpillars leave their nests, down the trunk of the pine and head in procession, hence the name processionary to the ground where they burrow to the next phase of cocoon and evolve finally to the stage the adult insect, which emerges in the summer.


PLUS good photos to see what you should be on the lookout for...
Lagarta do pinheiro


----------



## siobhanwf

*PET INFORMATION for Portugal*

Placing this thread as a sticky to bring all the pet issues (like processionary caterpillars and Leishmanosis) under one thread.


----------



## Dennis

*More info on these nasty things*

After reading this thread and recently confronting these nasty caterpillars on the ground near my home..........some more information........<HERE>


----------



## siobhanwf

For those of us who do not read Portuguese....

It is necessary to direct contact with the caterpillar animal to produce lesions which usually occur in the skin, but also the mouth (which often affects the tongue) and eyes. The tongue swells (sometimes not even fit inside the mouth), the animal has a salivation, has difficulty eating and drinking and demonstrates extreme discomfort. Some hours later, the tongue becomes blue or green, appearing areas of necrosis (dead tissue) that may fall after 6-10 days. Can be seen also as ocular signs of keratitis and corneal ulceration. Contact with skin may appear intense itching (the animal scratches his face and rub it vigorously on the floor). In some cases there may be cough, difficulty breathing and suffocation by swelling of the tissues of the larynx. The systemic signs are rare, but possible, there are reports of anaphylactic shock, tremors, coma and even death of the animal. The owner and the veterinarian may have intense itching on the hands and arms as a result of the handling of animals .

This is an emergency situation and must go immediately to a veterinarian, because the sooner treatment is instituted, the greater the probability of recovery with minimal sequelae. Should not attempt treatment alone because the manipulation of the animal it may cause lesions since the caterpillar stinging hairs are still in the animal's skin.

Treatment consists of rinsing the affected area with saline jet, in order to remove hairs which are not jammed, but without rubbing to prevent rupture and release of the hair more venom. Should be administered intravenous steroids, antihistamines and antibiotics to prevent secondary infections. The animal must be sedated during this procedure if the discomfort is intense, and should always administer analgesics according to severity. Ocular lesions and other symptoms are treated as required. Severe cases or where the animal can not eat or drink should be hospitalized. On subsequent days may be falling of the tongue, and may be necessary to remove dead tissue, however the animals surviving long to keep third language. The prognosis of this condition is allowed, although most cases evolve favorably. However, depends on the degree of disorder and that early treatment is initiated. Animals showing signs of urticaria only recover in 24 hours, while animals with stomatitis and glossitis (tongue inflammation) take about 3 days to recover.

Clínica Veterinária do Marco


----------



## siobhanwf

Photo of a dog having either touched the caterpillar or it hairs.....

*Dogs are most at risk by sniffing the ground where the caterpillars have marched.*


----------



## baldilocks

siobhanwf said:


> For those of us who do not read Portuguese....
> 
> It is necessary to direct contact with the caterpillar animal to produce lesions which usually occur in the skin, but also the mouth (which often affects the tongue) and eyes. The tongue swells (sometimes not even fit inside the mouth), the animal has a salivation, has difficulty eating and drinking and demonstrates extreme discomfort. Some hours later, the tongue becomes blue or green, appearing areas of necrosis (dead tissue) that may fall after 6-10 days. Can be seen also as ocular signs of keratitis and corneal ulceration. Contact with skin may appear intense itching (the animal scratches his face and rub it vigorously on the floor). In some cases there may be cough, difficulty breathing and suffocation by swelling of the tissues of the larynx. The systemic signs are rare, but possible, there are reports of anaphylactic shock, tremors, coma and even death of the animal. The owner and the veterinarian may have intense itching on the hands and arms as a result of the handling of animals .
> 
> This is an emergency situation and must go immediately to a veterinarian, because the sooner treatment is instituted, the greater the probability of recovery with minimal sequelae. Should not attempt treatment alone because the manipulation of the animal it may cause lesions since the caterpillar stinging hairs are still in the animal's skin.
> 
> Treatment consists of rinsing the affected area with saline jet, in order to remove hairs which are not jammed, but without rubbing to prevent rupture and release of the hair more venom. Should be administered intravenous steroids, antihistamines and antibiotics to prevent secondary infections. The animal must be sedated during this procedure if the discomfort is intense, and should always administer analgesics according to severity. Ocular lesions and other symptoms are treated as required. Severe cases or where the animal can not eat or drink should be hospitalized. On subsequent days may be falling of the tongue, and may be necessary to remove dead tissue, however the animals surviving long to keep third language. The prognosis of this condition is allowed, although most cases evolve favorably. However, depends on the degree of disorder and that early treatment is initiated. Animals showing signs of urticaria only recover in 24 hours, while animals with stomatitis and glossitis (tongue inflammation) take about 3 days to recover.
> 
> Clínica Veterinária do Marco


Thanks for the link. Having read the whole article, it seems that he has omitted (unless I missed it) the cases where the hairs have been airborne (e.g. following disturbance of a nest) and in that situation they can be ingested via nasal passages and via the mouth. In addition they can also get in the eyes. It is possible that hairs that land on the animal's coat can be licked off and either penetrate the tongue or oral membranes. The problem is exacerbated by the fact that the caterpillars shed a certain amount of hairs wherever they go and since they don't leave an easily visible trail (unlike snails and slugs) their previous passage and, therefore, the danger area is not obvious. 

Otherwise it is the best documentation I have read. Just stay well away!


----------



## anapedrosa

Here's another link that provides a fair bit of information an these caterpillars (courtesy of a poster on another site I frequent).

Natural History Magazine


----------



## baldilocks

anapedrosa said:


> Here's another link that provides a fair bit of information an these caterpillars (courtesy of a poster on another site I frequent).
> 
> Natural History Magazine


Great. The more information we get from various sources, the better we can either avoid them or eradicate them from our immediate environment. We can never be completely successful in the latter since the moth is airborne and can turn up in a previously cleared area. It was interesting to hear of the association with oak trees, although I haven't heard of this occurring in connection with the various Iberian oaks.


----------



## anapedrosa

baldilocks said:


> Great. The more information we get from various sources, the better we can either avoid them or eradicate them from our immediate environment. We can never be completely successful in the latter since the moth is airborne and can turn up in a previously cleared area. It was interesting to hear of the association with oak trees, although I haven't heard of this occurring in connection with the various Iberian oaks.


It's the first I had seen a reference to the oak as well. I was also surprise at how wide spread they are.


----------



## siobhanwf

anapedrosa said:


> It's the first I had seen a reference to the oak as well. I was also surprise at how wide spread they are.



These little blighters are the cause of the loss of oak and pine tree. They seem to cause the bark to separate from the tree.


----------



## siobhanwf

their life cycle is thus:

Pine processionary moths lay eggs on the needles of pine trees every* August*. When the young larvae hatch, they construct and abandon a succession of small nests at different spots on their home pine tree. After two molts they build a large, permanent nest (looks like candy floss) that is formidable to intruders, thanks to toxic hairs strewn throughout, and that provides good shelter through the winter.
In late February early March the caterpillars leave their nest in search of a site where they can bury themselves underground, spin cocoons, and metamorphose. Adult moths emerge in August. 

Remember they shed their hair as the walk along in their procession.


----------



## siobhanwf

Cross link reference with the SPAIN forum

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/66802-walking-pets-take-care.html


----------



## Angelic

*Driving safely with your dog in Portugal.*

Driving safely with your dog in Portugal.
The legislation for dogs travelling in vehicles varies from country to country and it is wise to know what is required to ensure the safety of your dog and others and avoid potential fines etc. for not abiding to the laws. The legislation for Portugal states that dogs must be suitably restrained in a separate passenger area where they cannot interfere with your driving. When they say restrained this means using a special lead that is fitted into the seatbelt, which for your dogs safety and to prevent injury to their neck should be used with a suitable dog harness. Alternatively they should be contained in a crate/travelling kennel or behind dog guards.


If you drive a commercial vehicle i.e. a van, your dog is allowed to travel in the back without being restrained as long as it is completely separate from the driving area. Many countries are now making it law to have your dog in a crate or behind a dog guard, with heavy fines being administered if you are caught not abiding to the law. Portugal however still allows the use of a lead restraint at the moment.

Irrespective of the law, common sense says there are many reasons for safely restraining your dog when travelling in the car:

It is very dangerous to have your dog loose whilst driving, if you suddenly stop or swerve they may be thrown out of the car and cause injury to you, themselves and others in the car.
They can distract you causing all sorts of risks.
If they are near an air bag as it goes off they will suffer serious injury.
They could jump out to chase something if the windows are open as you drive.
Your dog is prevented from jumping out as you open the car and putting themselves in danger with passing cars etc.
If there is an accident and your dog escapes into the traffic they risk getting injured, causing another accident or biting someone as they may well be very anxious/scared.
You could run the risk that your insurance company will not cover any costs caused from your dog being unsuitably restrained whilst driving.

Certainly in the UK if there was an accident and your dog is not restrained in a crate or behind a dog guard in your car the emergency services are not obliged to enter your vehicle until a dog handler arrives hence delaying any treatment they need to administer to yourself or your passengers.
I have not been able to find out if this would apply here in Portugal but I would not like to take the risk and always travel with my dogs comfortably restrained in a crate for their safety as well as others.


----------



## baldilocks

Angelic said:


> Driving safely with your dog in Portugal.
> The legislation for dogs travelling in vehicles varies from country to country and it is wise to know what is required to ensure the safety of your dog and others and avoid potential fines etc. for not abiding to the laws. The legislation for Portugal states that dogs must be suitably restrained in a separate passenger area where they cannot interfere with your driving. When they say restrained this means using a special lead that is fitted into the seatbelt, which for your dogs safety and to prevent injury to their neck should be used with a suitable dog harness. Alternatively they should be contained in a crate/travelling kennel or behind dog guards.
> 
> 
> If you drive a commercial vehicle i.e. a van, your dog is allowed to travel in the back without being restrained as long as it is completely separate from the driving area. Many countries are now making it law to have your dog in a crate or behind a dog guard, with heavy fines being administered if you are caught not abiding to the law. Portugal however still allows the use of a lead restraint at the moment.
> 
> Irrespective of the law, common sense says there are many reasons for safely restraining your dog when travelling in the car:
> 
> It is very dangerous to have your dog loose whilst driving, if you suddenly stop or swerve they may be thrown out of the car and cause injury to you, themselves and others in the car.
> They can distract you causing all sorts of risks.
> If they are near an air bag as it goes off they will suffer serious injury.
> They could jump out to chase something if the windows are open as you drive.
> Your dog is prevented from jumping out as you open the car and putting themselves in danger with passing cars etc.
> If there is an accident and your dog escapes into the traffic they risk getting injured, causing another accident or biting someone as they may well be very anxious/scared.
> You could run the risk that your insurance company will not cover any costs caused from your dog being unsuitably restrained whilst driving.
> 
> Certainly in the UK if there was an accident and your dog is not restrained in a crate or behind a dog guard in your car the emergency services are not obliged to enter your vehicle until a dog handler arrives hence delaying any treatment they need to administer to yourself or your passengers.
> I have not been able to find out if this would apply here in Portugal but I would not like to take the risk and always travel with my dogs comfortably restrained in a crate for their safety as well as others.


I sometimes wish that the same rules applied in respect of some children, too!


----------



## JohnBoy

There is another reason for retraining your dog (or child) not mentioned above. In an impact at only 50 k.p.h., any loose object getting thrown forward onto the windscreen hits it with a pressure of 3 tons. Imagine the damage that would do to a skull.

No contest. If you love 'em, belt 'em up. But I will let you put kids in the boot!


----------



## baldilocks

JohnBoy said:


> There is another reason for retraining your dog (or child) not mentioned above. In an impact at only 50 k.p.h., any loose object getting thrown forward onto the windscreen hits it with a pressure of 3 tons. Imagine the damage that would do to a skull.
> 
> No contest. If you love 'em, belt 'em up. But I will let you put kids in the boot!


Not to mention the damage to the windscreen! 

Trouble is we have an MPV type and kids in the back-end get up quite a bit of speed before they catch you across the back of the neck!


----------



## siobhanwf

*It`s too hot for me Mum*

Please think of me when the weather is hot.


----------



## mehereinportugal

Was watching the One Show last night (well more precisely was flicking to see if anything on worth watching). Anyway it would seem that these little nasties have now been found in the UK and they were issuing the same warnings - they warned of how irritating they were to children but did not indicate that they could be fatal to our four legged friends.


----------



## siobhanwf

mehereinportugal said:


> Was watching the One Show last night (well more precisely was flicking to see if anything on worth watching). Anyway it would seem that these little nasties have now been found in the UK and they were issuing the same warnings - they warned of how irritating they were to children but did not indicate that they could be fatal to our four legged friends.



Unstoppable deadly invader: Relentless rise of the poisonous caterpillars | Mail Online


----------



## siobhanwf

UsuallY the processionary caterpillar is one the move earlier in the year. But there have been reposts of the little blighter in the Sao Martinho area. SO BEWARE.

Angelic who helps us with our two babies has reposted that a friend`s dog has come into contact with then. Although doing well as her owners got her to the vets very quickly she is likely to loose half her tongue.


_After speaking to the vets today about various things they did say they see cases of caterpillar poisoning all year round, so do be aware it can happen at *anytime*.
_ message from Angelic


*REMEMBER get your pet to the VETS IMMEDIATELY*
BUT THE BEST IMMEDIATE TREATMENT is to give your pet a large dose ( one or two antihistamine tablets) together with Prednisolone tablets which you can buy from any Pharmacy here and also if you can get them to drink fresh orange juice. 
I must admit I keep a supply of predniisolone tables handy at home.


----------



## mehereinportugal

siobhanwf said:


> UsuallY the processionary caterpillar is one the move earlier in the year. But there have been reposts of the little blighter in the Sao Martinho area. SO BEWARE.
> 
> Angelic who helps us with our two babies has reposted that a friend`s dog has come into contact with then. Although doing well as her owners got her to the vets very quickly she is likely to loose half her tongue.
> 
> 
> _After speaking to the vets today about various things they did say they see cases of caterpillar poisoning all year round, so do be aware it can happen at *anytime*.
> _ message from Angelic
> 
> 
> *REMEMBER get your pet to the VETS IMMEDIATELY*
> BUT THE BEST IMMEDIATE TREATMENT is to give your pet a large dose ( one or two antihistamine tablets) together with Prednisolone tablets which you can buy from any Pharmacy here and also if you can get them to drink fresh orange juice.
> I must admit I keep a supply of predniisolone tables handy at home.


Another friend of mine called me this morning to tell me that they have the nests and caterpillars on their road - they are in Alfaeizerao.


----------



## alexft

Bio response, around house plant trees that attract birds who eat them


----------



## baldilocks

alexft said:


> Bio response, around house plant trees that attract birds who eat them


I think you will find that most birds have more sense and avoid them like the plague!


----------



## alexft

To clarify they eat them before they become caterpillar


----------



## siobhanwf

_If you have a real tree be especially careful with the pine needles, these can get stuck in their paws and can be dangerous if eaten. It is best to keep your dog away and to vacuum frequently and don’t forget those waggy tails causing havoc around the tree, real or not.

If you add any chemicals to the water for your tree to help it last longer, please make sure your dog does not have access to drink the water.

Wherever possible try and keep your dog away from the tree or place the tree where your dog cannot get to it directly, preventing your tree from being horizontal rather than vertical!!

As well as the tree, seasonal plants such as *holly, mistletoe, poinsettias and potpourri* should be out of reach of your dog as they can be toxic.

*Poinsettias* contain a milky sap that can irritate your dogs mouth and if rubbed in the eyes can cause blindness. Also may see diarrhoea, abdominal cramps, dermatitis and delirium. If you are concerned speak to your Vet for advice.

*Mistletoe* is very toxic causing vomiting, severe diarrhoea, difficulty in breathing, shock and death within hours of being eaten. Contact your Vet immediately if your dog eats any part of the plant.

*Holly* can cause vomiting, stomach aches and diarrhoea, tremors, loss of balance and seizures. If you are concerned speak to your Vet for advice._


THIS ADVICE IS COURTESY OF OUR VERY OWN "*ANGELIC*"


----------



## siobhanwf

*doggie christmas no nos!!*

Watch what you dog eats at Christmas


----------



## baldilocks

siobhanwf said:


> Watch what you dog eats at Christmas


We aren't exactly into the habit of drinking anti-freeze ourselves so, the pooches are unlikely to get their paws onto any!


----------



## siobhanwf

baldilocks said:


> We aren't exactly into the habit of drinking anti-freeze ourselves so, the pooches are unlikely to get their paws onto any!



No but is there a chance you may leave a container of it lying around


----------



## andymichael

Thought I'd bump this thread onto the front page.

Had a line of these little ******s calmly strolling along my street the other day, they were quickly taken care of by our trusty gardener thankfully, but think it is so important for all pet owners to stay very alert at this time of year.

We have a labrador and as all dogs his nose is almost glued to the ground most of the time, at night time it will be almost impossible to see these things and all it takes is a second for your pet to be affected.

Considering how fatal these otherwise friendly looking things can be I was very suprised how little I knew about them when I moved and I am sure there will be people out there who are the same.

Just be very careful at this time of year and read up on the first page of this thread if you don't know to much about them!


----------



## andymichael

andymichael said:


> Thought I'd bump this thread onto the front page.


It was already a sticky :doh:


----------



## siobhanwf

*PLEASE REMEMBER THAT THE SEASON FOR SANDFLIES IS UPON US. MAKE SURE YOUR DOGS ARE PROTECTED FROM THIS HORRIBLE DISEASE.(LEISHMANOSIS*

*Scalibor colla*r and *Advantix *work to protect. Please remember that Frontline does not offer protection for sandfly/mosquito bites.


During this time of year instead of using ADVANTIX once every 4 weeks we now use once every 3 weeks.

Have just found out that one of our neighbours dogs has been affected. :-( 

I must admit they did not use any protection!


----------



## siobhanwf

*Leishmania vaccine report*

We are looking into getting both our dogs vaccinated against this horrible disease . The vaccination itself is fairly new so have been doing some research.

I thought others might be interested in this report.
Cost of the vaccine is IRO €50 per infection. ALL THREE INJECTIONS ARE A MUST! European Medicines Agency - Find medicine - CaniLeish


----------



## anapedrosa

Siobhan,
When you say this horrible disease, what is the name of the disease you are referring to, 'sandflies'?

I ask because we have been getting recommended vaccinations before we go over, so I would like to ask my vet here.

Thanks,
Ana


----------



## baldilocks

anapedrosa said:


> Siobhan,
> When you say this horrible disease, what is the name of the disease you are referring to, 'sandflies'?
> 
> I ask because we have been getting recommended vaccinations before we go over, so I would like to ask my vet here.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ana


Siobhan is referrng to Leishmania which is carried by sandflies which typically fly at an altitude of about ½ metre above the ground or less - the ideal level to find tasty dogs ripe for biting (and infecting)


----------



## canoeman

Also carried by Mosquito so well worth investigating Ana with your proximity to lagoon, number of inoculation treatments available now


----------



## anapedrosa

Thank you, it's now on my list for the next visit to the vet.


----------



## canoeman

Might need to check here, only recently been passed for use in europe


----------



## siobhanwf

Portugal was the first country to use this new vaccine. It has been available for over 18 months, _CaniLeish® was initially launched in Portugal at the end of the first half of 2011._


http://www.virbac.co.uk/files/resources/Canileish_Client_leaflet.pdf


Canine leishmaniosis is caused by a parasitic infection, which is transmitted between dogs by the bites of infected sandflies, often wrongly referred to as mosquitoes. 
If your dog 
is infected with the parasite, symptoms 
may not show immediately. Signs to look for include fever, hair 
loss (particularly around the eyes), weight loss, skin sores and 
nail problems. Internal organs are also affected, which can lead 
to anaemia, arthritis, and severe kidney failure. 
This disease is often deadly and expensive treatments can 
only control the symptoms, but not cure the disease. There are 
2.5 million dogs in Europe already infected with this parasite. 
Sandflies also transmit this deadly infection from dogs to humans, 
therefore control is of utmost importance.
Sandflies are widespread and can be found in many habitats 
in Southern Europe (plus parts of Asia and Central & South 
America). Regions and countries bordering the Mediterranean 
basin are of particularly high risk for dogs (especially Portugal, 
Greece and many parts of Spain, Italy and Southern France).


----------



## baldilocks

Our dogs were vaccinated in 2011 and have an annual booster. The booster is important as are the boosters for many other vaccinations. Our dogs have a date coded tag on their collars that indicate (could always be faked, of course) they have had their anti-rabies jab for the year. Many of these things are required by law here in Spain and I'd be surprised if they aren't also in Portugal or soon will be.


----------



## canoeman

We've opted for the oral prevention for Leishmania, dogs (& cats) are supposed to be registered at your Junta de Frequesia here (very few are) one of the requirements is yearly Rabies, new stricter laws introduced this year on keeping, training and registering of listed dangerous breeds.


----------



## siobhanwf

baldilocks said:


> Our dogs were vaccinated in 2011 and have an annual booster. The booster is important as are the boosters for many other vaccinations. Our dogs have a date coded tag on their collars that indicate (could always be faked, of course) they have had their anti-rabies jab for the year. Many of these things are required by law here in Spain and I'd be surprised if they aren't also in Portugal or soon will be.


Rabies vaccine is obligatory here in Portugal and has been since before we arrived here nearly 7 years ago. 

There seems to e a lot of confusion as to where leishmaniasis has taken a grip. The reason that the vaccine was introduced to Portugal before anywhere else is the high occurrences (higher apparently than elsewhere according to reports) of the disease here.
I have approached the company producing the vaccine for permission to reproduce the map which shows hot spots.


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> We've opted for the oral prevention for Leishmania,



We have up to now used Advantix as a prevention. Increasing it in the "season" to every 3 rather than 4 weekly intervals.
But we were told the other day that our close neighbour`s dog had leishmaniosis. That is too close for comfort!


----------



## canoeman

As far as I know Advantix isn't a prevention for leishmaniosis, it's treatment to prevent fleas, sand flies, ticks, mosquitoes from transmitting disease and only reduces risk of transmission, the prevention is a separate product either by injection or oral depending on supplier. I need to pop into vets, as I've had a clear out and haven't info to hand


----------



## siobhanwf

Yes I agree Canoeman....treatment to prevent perhaps I should have said


----------



## siobhanwf

Area where leismanosis is active (I have had permission to reproduce the map  )


----------



## baldilocks

siobhanwf said:


> Area where leismanosis is active (I have had permission to reproduce the map  )


Thanks Siobhan, that is very useful.
Alan


----------



## lynda s

Thanks Siobhan for the information. There are lots of pine trees in the area nearby us. Will now know what to look out for. Will get dog and cat vaccinated too.


----------



## lynda s

What about jellyfish? Are they found in the water in all beach areas in Portugal?


----------



## siobhanwf

*WE HAVE JUST BEEN TOLD THAT A SECOND NEIGHBOUR`S DOGS IS SUFFERING FROM LEISHMANIA.
PLEASE BE AWARE THAT THIS DISEASE CAN BE FATAL IN DOGS. HIGH RISK IN MANY AREAS IN PORTUGAL * This is why the vaccination for the disease was first put on the market here.


----------



## siobhanwf

Leishmaniasis is a prevalent disease in much of Europe and warmer areas of the world. Although it may not be cured, veterinary treatment can lead to remission and effective long-term control of the disease with no impairment in quality of life. Leishmaniasis does not need to be a death sentence for dogs and it is important to find a vet who has up-to-date knowledge of the disease and its treatment. 
Leishmaniasis is a serious disease and mismanagement can lead to a decline in health of the animal, but provided owners are aware of the symptoms and treatment protocols, dogs should be able to lead happy, normal lives. We hope that with more education more people will consider adopting dogs with leishmaniasis and give them a chance for a normal happy life.
What is Leishmaniasis?
Leishmaniasis is an infection of leishmania protozoa (unicellular organism) that can affect humans and mammals. The disease is found all over the world except in Australia and is transmitted by bites from phlebotomine sandflies only. The infection produces a wide range of symptoms including hair loss around the eyes and muzzle, inappetence, weight loss, nose bleeds and eye problems, weeping lesions, lethargy, anaemia, dermatitis and overgrown claws. Severe infections can also lead to internal problems and kidney failure. If left untreated, severe infections can be fatal. There are several types of Leishmaniasis, each caused by a different species of sandfly. The visceral form of leishmaniasis affects internal organs and cutaneous leishmaniasis causes skin lesions and hair loss. Dogs usually suffer from both visceral and cutaneous symptoms but cutaneous leishmaniasis is the more common infection in humans.


----------



## siobhanwf

How do dogs catch leishmaniasis?
Dogs become infected through bites from a blood-sucking insect called a sand fly (Phlebotomine). Female sand flies suck blood for protein to make their eggs. If a fly bites an infected dog, the Leishmania parasite grows in the stomach of the fly and, later, when the fly bites again, infective forms of the parasite are injected into the skin of the animal which may then develop leishmaniasis. There are very rare reports of a healthy dog becoming infected by being in close contact with a dog with leishmaniasis, or puppies of an infected female being born with the infection, however the method of infection has never been proven. Where the disease is managed, any risks of spreading the disease are significantly lower and reports of transmission are from severely infected, untreated dogs. A vector is usually necessary for any transmission of the disease so in countries where there are no sandflies, there is little risk of any spread of the disease. The vector involved in the transmission of Leishmaniasis is not found in the UK.
Can Leishmaniasis be transmitted to humans?
Although some forms of the disease can be carried by humans, direct dog-to-human transmission has never been reported, even among veterinarians who have handled hundreds of dogs with leishmaniasis. Where the disease is managed at low levels there is a negligible risk of any kind of transmission and the canine strain of the disease is different to the strain that affects humans in other parts of the world.
Human patients respond much better to treatment than dogs, and infections are not life-threatening, responding well to the same drugs used to treat dogs, provided they are treated promptly.


----------



## siobhanwf

Where are dogs at risk?
Dogs are at risk from the disease anywhere where there are sandflies present. They are most abundant in gardens, around houses in the countryside, parklands and woodland. The period of activity of all sand fly vectors is from sunset to sunrise. The dangerous times of year are different in different countries. Around the Mediterranean, leishmaniasis is transmitted from May to September, or later if there is an Indian summer, to October. It is endemic in most of Greece, much of Italy, the Balkans, Malta, southern France, many parts of Portugal and Spain (particularly in the south east and the Balearic islands) and in the humid parts of North Africa. Among the safe places are the Scandinavian countries, the UK including the Channel Islands, Belgium, Luxembourg, the Netherlands, Germany, northern France, and the mountains of Switzerland. There have also been recent reports of cases in warmer parts of the USA.
How can Leishmaniasis be prevented?
Currently there is no vaccine or prophylactic treatment available and the only available method of protection is a Deltamethrin-impregnated collars. (Scalibor®ProtectorBand, Intervet International) These collars effective in killing sand flies that feed on dogs and also have a strong anti-feeding effect on the flies. The collars slowly release insecticide onto the skin and retains efficacy for many months. Studies have shown that Scalibor collars are effective in 90% of cases.
How is Leishmaniasis diagnosed?
The common clinical signs of canine leishmaniasis may be enough to suggest leishmaniasis to an experienced veterinarian, especially in an endemic area yet it is important to confirm clinical diagnosis with laboratory test. Diagnosis can be made by microscopic examination of a bone marrow or lymph gland sample, serological detection in blood samples, or DNA tests in circulating blood cells or skin.
Recent information from Leishmania conferences indicates that for lower level dogs, an annual general health profile should be taken. From these results a veterinarian will be able to detect whether the Leishmaniasis is active. Globulin will be raised and Albumin will be abnormally low on Biochemistry results and Eosinophils may be flagged on Haematology results. If all results are normal then there is no reason to have a titre test done. If there are abnormalities with the results then a titre test can be taken to determine whether Leishmaniasis is the cause. Titre tests are not necessarily useful in isolation and are usually taken before and after treatment in order to assess the effectiveness of treatment protocols. 
In addition to the titre test, Electrophoresis tests can be requested from an external laboratory and will help with identifying whether the dog requires treatment. This test accurately maps the protein levels of the blood and will detect any changes caused by Leishmaniasis.
For dogs with high levels of infection, electrophoresis, titre and a general health profile should be taken in order to adequately map the status of the disease.


----------



## siobhanwf

What are the clinical signs of Leishmaniasis?
Leishmaniasis will progress slowly in the dog’s body and it can take up to seven years from infection to the point when the dog owner starts to notice Leishmaniasis symptoms in the dog. The symptoms are often vague and the vet might treat the dog for other more common diseases before realising that the cause of the problems is Leishmaniasis. There are also quite a lot of dogs that seem to be naturally resistant to the parasite – they are infected but they never develop any symptoms of Leishmaniasis. 
Common symptoms of Leishmaniasis in dogs are weakness, listlessness, intolerance to exercise, and loss of appetite (often leading to weight loss). In some dogs, these symptoms are accompanied with hepatosplenomegaly(enlargement of the liver and spleen), local or generalized lymphadenopathy(swollen lymph nodes), and/or a fever. Up to 90% of dogs suffering from symptomatic Leishmaniasis have both visceral and cutaneous lesions. Cutaneous Leishmaniasis 
lesions are normally dry and the dog will lose its hair. The head is usually the first place for lesions to show, especially on the muzzle and pinna. Lesions originating on the footpads are also quite common. Eventually, the Leishmaniasis lesions can spread to the rest of the dog’s body. Articular involvement is not uncommon when it comes to Leishmaniasis in dogs, and can lead to swollen joints and a stiff gait. Other symptoms of Leishmaniasis in dogs are chronic diarrhoea, deformed and brittle nails, and ocular lesions. 
If any of these symptoms present then owners should take the dog to see a vet in case they need to be put back on medication or on a higher dose of medication. Although these clinical signs seem severe, the initial stages are easy to spot and there is a good window of opportunity to get treatment and get the disease back to a managed level.
What is the treatment for leishmaniasis?
Currently there is no cure for leishmaniasis but the disease can be very successfully managed with simple drug therapy and the dogs can go on to lead normal lives. The earlier the infection is treated, the better the chance of controlling the disease. Once treated, the clinical signs can go in remission but the dog will probably still be infected at a very low level for life, and may relapse. Dogs should be afforded a good diet, regular worming and flea treatments in order to reduce challenges on body systems. The healthier the dog, the lower the chances of a relapse occurring.


----------



## siobhanwf

Initial treatment is with megulamine antimoniate (Glucantime®) injected either into a vein or under the skin every day for 3-4 weeks. This drug is not always well tolerated by leishmanial dogs and they should be under veterinary supervision throughout treatment. Glucantime is often combined with a drug called allopurinol, which is given daily by mouth for many months, sometimes for life in order to keep the disease in remission. After initial stabilisation of the disease, many dogs may never need further treatment, whilst others may need occasional periods of allopurinol treatment in the form of a twice-daily oral tablet/tablets. Allopurinol is not toxic and can be given to the dog by the owner. The dose range for allopurinol tablets is 10-30mg per kg of bodyweight. As low a dose as possible is used with the highest dose reserved for active cases and dogs with high levels of the parasite. Initially doses may be at the higher range with gradual reductions to the lowest effective dose.
It is important to note that the lowest effective dose of allopurinol is 10mg per kilogram of bodyweight twice a day. Medications should be given 12 hours apart in order that there is a regular level of the medication in the dog’s system at all times.
Treatment is relatively inexpensive and provided owners are aware of the early signs of a relapse and regular blood tests are carried out, the dog may never show severe symptoms. Regular blood tests can assess the level of leishmania infection and also indicate the health of the animal, therefore helping to reveal the need for allopurinol tablets before clinical signs appear. Your vet will need to use laboratory that tests leishmaniasis levels, such as the University of Bristol and dogs need to be off medication for two months before leishmaniasis levels can be assessed. Some dogs have such low levels that they do not ever need treatment whilst other dogs may need to stay on a low level allopurinol dose for life. In either case it should be possible for the dog to have a normal quality of life.


----------



## siobhanwf

Sorry about the separate post but i had to split the information


----------



## baldilocks

Thank you for that Siobhan. Perhaps the Forum owners would be kind enough to copy it all onto the forums of the relevant countries.


----------



## canoeman

After visit to vet today to pick up this years Leisguard for our dogs, we opted for this oral treatment because we feel better than an injection, this product is also used in the treatment of infected dogs and given beginning of summer once a day for 1 month then again for same after 30 days + Advantex also for us a slight saving on cost and no need for an initial blood test.

Vet is also adamant the the main carriers of Leishmaniose are mosquitoes and sandflies

Allpurinal take that for Gout wonder how that works on dogs?


----------



## lynda s

Thanks for the information. I'll keep this in mind when we eventually move with "Charlie".


----------



## siobhanwf

*Please think of your dogs*

*A car’s inside temperature can increase as much as 40 degrees in an hour — with 80 percent of that increase within the first 30 minutes. On an 85-degree day, the temperature inside a car with the windows cracked slightly can reach 102 degrees within 10 minutes!*


----------



## lynda s

Hi Siobhan it's great to see this message in print, as it's so important for dog owners to be responsible. A similar message is regularly posted in newspapers in Florida reminding adults not to leave their babies, young children and dogs in a car, because of the heat. I know it is illegal there to leave a child alone in a car.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Leishmania*

Yesterday we spent several hours at the vets here in sunny Portugal with the sweetest natured boxer girl. She was so good and so well behaved...loved her liver cake treats. Slobbery kisses for everyont. She is about the same age as Freya & Haakon.her name is Meninha. She is very thin and bones sticking out everywhere. She is a neighbours dog and they haven´t been able to afford to take her to the vets (hubby hasn`t been paid for work for the past 3 months and they have 2 small children) We have been feeding Meninha trying to build her up. Got permission this week to take her to our vets. 
DISTRAUGHT to find that she has Leishmania. Poor baby. We are taking her again on Tuesday to do further tests. But the initial treatment alone in addition to the tests will cost €300 . Trying to see what we can manage. After this there is further treatment but at present it looks like her kidneys are already failing (creatinine level already high) slightly diabetic. `


----------



## anapedrosa

Siobhan - I'm so sorry to hear about Meninha, so sad. She's lucky to have you helping.


----------



## siobhanwf

please be pet aware 

*A car’s inside temperature can increase as much as 40 degrees in an hour — with 80 percent of that increase within the first 30 minutes. On an 85-degree day, the temperature inside a car with the windows cracked slightly can reach 102 degrees within 10 minutes!*


----------



## baldilocks

siobhanwf said:


> please be pet aware
> 
> *A car’s inside temperature can increase as much as 40 degrees in an hour — with 80 percent of that increase within the first 30 minutes. On an 85-degree day, the temperature inside a car with the windows cracked slightly can reach 102 degrees within 10 minutes!*


I hope we are talking ° Fahrenheit, there.


----------



## lynda s

So sorry to hear about Meninha, I hope she can be saved. Such a terrible disease, and so terrible for the dogs family too. It must be awful to watch their pet deteriorate and not be able to afford treatment. You are doing a great job Siobhan.


----------



## siobhanwf

*keeping you dog cool in the heat*

useful tips from cesarsway,com
1.) Exercise your dog early in the morning or late at night.
Since these are the cooler parts of the day, this will make the walk more comfortable for both you and your dog. I'm a believer in vigorous exercise for healthy dogs, but this is the time of year to back off on exercise intensity.
2.) Use doggie boots.
You can find these at your local pet supply store. If you can't walk your dog during the early and later hours of the day, this is a good way of protecting him. Heat rises from the ground, especially on surfaces like cement and asphalt, and dogs absorb and release heat through their feet. Just like boots prevent the dog from absorbing the cold in the winter, they also isolate heat.
3.) Watch for signs of dehydration.
Dogs can't sweat. They cool off by panting, so an overheated dog will drool excessively. It will become lethargic, its eyes will be bloodshot, and it may appear a little pale. If you lift its skin, it will take longer than usual for the skin to fall back into place.
4.) Keep your dog hydrated!
Different dogs have different needs when battling the heat. Keep in mind that darker coats absorb more heat than lighter coats. Also, overweight dogs are at higher risk for dehydration. Carry a bottle of water when going on a walk with your dog. Better yet have your dog carry it for you in a backpack or a vest! The water in the bottles will keep the dog cooler and also give the dog a sense of purpose.
5.) Find innovative ways to cool your dog.
Don't have air conditioning? No problem! Find a spot in the shade and set up a kiddie pool. Lay down a wet towel for your dog to lie on. Or simply set up a fan in front of a pan of ice. At the Dog Psychology Center, we have sprinklers that spray the dogs with a gentle mist of water.
6.) Dogs cool from the bottom up.
Make sure to spray the paws and stomach, not just the top of the dog, when spraying it with water. A wet towel does more good on the bottom of your dog than when laid on the top of its coat.
7.) Let your dog dig!
Your dog may resort to finding his own way to avoid the heat. Dog in nature dig their dens not out of frustration but to find food, hide, give birth--or keep cool! If it's possible, locate a shady area where it's okay for your dog to dig.
8.) Let your dog check the weather.
Dogs don't have the Weather Channel, so they don't know why they are being denied a long walk for the day. Allow your dog to step outside and feel for itself that it is too hot, too wet, or too cold to go on a long walk. Instinctually, the dog will understand that it has to shorten its walk, or simply come back inside where it's safe.
9.) Never leave your dog in a parked car.
The car retains more heat than an open area, even if it is in the shade. Plus, a dog may get overexcited in the car due to passersby or panic from claustrophobia, making dehydration more likely. On longer trips, make sure you have water for the dog and keep the AC running.
10.) Use hot weather as an excuse to swim more often!
The best activity you can do in summertime or hot weather is swimming. Instead of walking the dog, take the dog on a swim! If you hold on and allow your dog to take you around the pool, it becomes a powerful bonding experience for the two of you, similar to the walk.


Read more: http://www.cesarsway.com/dog-care/dog-health/top-summer-tips#ixzz2Z3US952w


----------



## baldilocks

siobhanwf said:


> useful tips from cesarsway,com
> 
> See Siobhan's post for the rest of it
> 
> Read more: http://www.cesarsway.com/dog-care/dog-health/top-summer-tips#ixzz2Z3US952w


Thanks for that Siobhan - all very useful


----------



## siobhanwf

What about using a cool coat for your pooch.

Having used several different one I have found this one to be the best 

Big Dog World Cool Coat for large dogs


another brand Cool Coat, Quiet Kennel and Road Refresher Bowl from Prestige Pets can be bought from Amazon


----------



## lynda s

How is Meninha, I keep thinking about her.


----------



## kamillo1983

Where are these caterpillars?! Are they in Portugal?


----------



## canoeman

Pine Processionary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia so you can see what to be aware off, also found in oaks and pretty widespread across europe & now UK


----------



## baldilocks

kamillo1983 said:


> Where are these caterpillars?! Are they in Portugal?


They are all over the peninsula. As you move further north into Europe the pine ones become less common but you then start to come across ones that live on oak trees. They are as much of a problem.

Avoid walking dogs near where pine trees are growing, especially if you see any sign if the white "bags" of their nests. Even though the caterpillars may not be processing their hairs break off and may be anywhere on, or near, their routes. Inhaling these hairs (such as by dogs sniffing the ground) means they get picked up to lodge in the respiratory passages and the lungs.

They are also harmful to humans.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Hot hot hot*

Please remember your pets in summer. Just opening a window in a car isn`t good enough.


----------



## skercat

I was tidying up my window boxes and scratched an itch in my ear. I spent the next few hours going almost crazy, then I remembered the dreaded processionary caterpillars. A lesson learnt.


----------



## lynda s

I had no idea this could happen. Poor you, did you need treatment? I thought the Algarve would be safer than where we are. Hope you are careful with the window boxes next time.


----------



## skercat

Fortunately I kept showering it, so no treatment was necessary. I concentrate a bit more when I'm gardening now!


----------



## lynda s

Glad you are ok


----------



## siobhanwf

I RECEIVED THIS MESSAGE FROM A FRIEND WHO IS A VETERINARY NURSE.....


please could you mention to your DOG OWN ING FRIENDS not to let their pets drink from puddles on the street as temperatures drop. I work at a veterinary hospital and every winter we see pets who have drunk from puddles containing anti-freeze from people's engines and windscreens and it doesn't usually have a good outcome.


----------



## lynda s

Thank you Siobhan for the info. Will pass this on, Lynda


----------



## baldilocks

siobhanwf said:


> I RECEIVED THIS MESSAGE FROM A FRIEND WHO IS A VETERINARY NURSE.....
> 
> 
> please could you mention to your DOG OWN ING FRIENDS not to let their pets drink from puddles on the street as temperatures drop. I work at a veterinary hospital and every winter we see pets who have drunk from puddles containing anti-freeze from people's engines and windscreens and it doesn't usually have a good outcome.


We had the same with our first rescue. Don't let them eat foodstuffs (biscuits, magdalenas, etc.) from the street either - there are some mean b*stards about who take delight in dropping poison-laced treats in the street.


----------



## JohnBoy

baldilocks said:


> We had the same with our first rescue. Don't let them eat foodstuffs (biscuits, magdalenas, etc.) from the street either - there are some mean b*stards about who take delight in dropping poison-laced treats in the street.


So true Baldilocks. A very good friend further south than you in Andalucia lost her precious family pet to a nasty individual who had dropped poisoned meat where he knew the dog was walked.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Please be vigilant*

Warning: the processionary caterpillars are here…EARLY….and are already begining to drop to the ground.

These can be dangerous to both human and animal alike.

If you think your animal has been exposed to processionary caterpillars 
*Immediately *wash out its mouth with water, 
*Do not let the dog drink drink*! 
GO *IMMEDIATELY* to your vet. 

*Exposure for an animal is life threatening. *

The damage to a dog is life threatening Some can lose their tongues, jaws, suffer nerve damage and sadly die from exposure to these nasty creatures. 

*Do not walk your dogs off lead through the pine trees.* 

Be extremely careful and vigilant around your home... BURN the nests (carefully and while in the tree), *do not knock them off*

Do not go near the caterpillars even bending over them can cause severe skin irritation they emit an acid that can be from as far away as one meter. 

To protect our 3 boxers we removed the two large pine trees in the garden as soon as we found we had a parade of these nasty creatures. They are easily identified as they walk nose to tail in a long procession hence the name PROCESSIONARY CATERPILLAR


----------



## Robmaher

Plenty of useful info, especially about dogs. Does anyone have any info/stories about cats, snakes and processionary caterpillars? We hope to bring our two UK cats with us.


----------



## baldilocks

Robmaher said:


> Plenty of useful info, especially about dogs. Does anyone have any info/stories about cats, snakes and processionary caterpillars? We hope to bring our two UK cats with us.


The caterpillars are not good news for *any* animal since their hairs which they leave anywhere can get into the eyes and for cats and dogs that are near the ground often sniffing out interesting smells, they are right in the danger zone. They are less of a problem for bigger animals since they are usually out of the hair zone unless they disturb a nest. However, if the caterpillar feels threatened, it can 'fire' thousands of the hairs at and into the face of its assumed adversary.

Hairs penetrating the skin can cause a nasty rash from 1 -12 hours after contact.

Skin Reactions to Pine Processionary Caterpillar Thaumetopoea pityocampa Schiff


----------



## Robmaher

Thank you Baldilocks, very useful info. I wonder if any forum members have actually had experiences with cats, either with caterpillars or snakes? I'm trying to get a picture of how prevalent the actual incidences are?
My own cats, having caught everything from slowworms to magpies in Cornwall, are bound to check out the local inhabitants.The are 'outside' cats and therefore I'm just a little concerned after reading the posts on this thread.


----------



## canoeman

Depends a lot on where you are and closeness to less cultivated rural land


----------



## robc

It may be well worth reminding all people that Leishmanosis is not just transmitted by one source, admittedly the major culprit is sand flies but there are other biting insects that transmit.
Our little stray podengo pequeno has been diagnosed with Leishmanosis and the Vet is 95% certain it was not a sand fly bite.

Check your animals for any wounds that will not heal or that have a dark red (port wine) colour to the wound site as this may be the first sign.

HTH

Rob


----------



## In 2 bikes

I should really have checked to see if this has been mentioned but..

Our 2 year-old chocolate lab is managing with the heat and I know he'll drink when he needs to but I found a little trick that he can't resist, just to make sure he gets his litres down him when it's hot.

We eat a lot of Tuna and on the occasions we have it from a tin can we pour the brine into a cup and put cling film over it and store it in the fridge. We then put a few drops into his fresh bowl of water. He drinks the lot without stopping. Dogs love fish and fish scent.

The other thing we do is to make ice cakes for him. Using a rubber bowl or sealed bag, or half a plastic pop bottle, put some carrots / carrot bits into the bowl with water and freeze it. Our Lab loves carrots and enjoys chasing the block of teasing ice up and down the drive and then the cooling crunch of the ice and the reward at the end. It probably gives him 'brain freeze' but we keep an eye on him when he's playing with his ice-treat.

Also, we occasionally put a wet towel over him. He's quite happy with that and goes to sleep on the tiled floor with it wrapped around him.


----------



## siobhanwf

Sadly today one friends dog had to be put to sleep due to HEATSTROKE ànother ended up on Saturday at an emergency visit to the vet after collapsing.

NEITHER OWNERS were irresponsible owners and both very experienced. 

And this was in the UK!!!


"Today we have had to put our 2 year old dog down, she had been fine all day, playing with the kids like normal in the garden, water fights etc, then out of no where she took a turn for the worse, being sick and then collapsed.

Turns out it was heat stroke and even though we got her to the vets in 10 minutes, it was too late, she had brain damage and her organs had shut down.

The vet said its all too common and on hot days, the dogs are best kept indoors, no matter how much they like then sun and the garden.

Wanted to share this story so others can be extra careful with their dogs in the summer."


----------



## Robmaher

We recently saw an elderly lady and her equally elderly alsation at a cafe (in UK). It was a blisteringly hot day and the dog was wearing a blue 'coat' which the old lady swore by. Apparently, you put the coat on damp and as the water evapourates the dog keeps cool. No substitute for leaving the dogs indoors, but might give some relief. They seem to be available on most of the regular sales sites and several different types if you Google 'dog cooling jacket'. They seem to be available for cats too!


----------



## JohnBoy

Our vet told us yesterday of a cat that she had nursed night and day for the last 4 days. For the first two days the cat was convulsing and, although it slept the next two days, she dared not leave its side as it was so poorly.

The problem? Its owner administered a medication intended for use on dogs. This was a proprietary brand of the type of medication that you drop onto an animals neck to beat fleas.

Thankfully the cat is out of danger now but there is a lesson for all that may not realise; dog medicine is for dogs and cat medicine for cats and neither is interchangeable.


----------



## siobhanwf

Robmaher said:


> We recently saw an elderly lady and her equally elderly alsation at a cafe (in UK). It was a blisteringly hot day and the dog was wearing a blue 'coat' which the old lady swore by. Apparently, you put the coat on damp and as the water evapourates the dog keeps cool. No substitute for leaving the dogs indoors, but might give some relief. They seem to be available on most of the regular sales sites and several different types if you Google 'dog cooling jacket'. They seem to be available for cats too!



Rob, dog cooling jackets are BRILLIANT. We havr one for each of our boxers but in this heat we keep them indoors during the day!!!


----------



## siobhanwf

This innovative shirt which dissipates the heat is what all dogs need to withstand the high summer temperatures. It is a layer that is activated with water and it will keep your dog cool even if the ambient temperature is very high

This layer is very soft to touch and easy to carry. The activation of the freshness is quick and easy. It is ideal for dogs who spend long hours in the garden under the heat of the Sun during the summer months. 
The shirt has a very simple operating system. The evaporating the water contained in the refreshing layer removes the excess heat from the animal's body so that your dog will feel fresh and without hot flashes. The activation of the freshness is very simple just wet the coat with water for a few minutes by soaking it, then you must wring it out to remove excess water and is ready put on your pet. Your dog will be cool for hours without being wet.


----------



## Robmaher

I wonder if anyone has tried one of these on a cat?


----------



## baldilocks

siobhanwf said:


> You can also use it for the riding media tomorrow, your dog wander happy *and suffocate*.


Siobhan: Is this really what you meant to say????


----------



## siobhanwf

baldilocks said:


> Siobhan: Is this really what you meant to say????




God knows where my brain was when I was writing that post Baldilocks....looks like I was thinking in Portuguese and doing a Google translate in my head at the same time 

Post amended


----------



## siobhanwf

*Poinsettas*

It`s Christmas time.

Poinsettias are mildly toxic to pets, if at all, according to the Pet Poison Helpline.

The plant produces a milky white sap that contains chemicals called diterpenoid euphorbol esters and saponin-like detergents. If consumed by your pet, mild signs of gastrointestinal upset including vomiting, drooling or, rarely, diarrhea may be seen. It’s possible that some pets may experience dermal irritation if the milky sap is exposed to their skin, including redness, swelling, and itchiness. Generally these symptoms are self limiting but if they persist a trip to the veterinarian may be necessary.


----------



## siobhanwf

*please be aware of the dangers of poisoning*

POTATO GRUB PROBLEMS 

to avoid the hazard of dog being poisoned please be aware that if you see potato sacks on sticks sticks/canes, then it means the field has been sprayed probably for the potato grub. The grub itself is a big thing that digs down into the ground, you can see the finger size holes. The land is sprayed before it's due to rain, so the water carries the poison into the ground. Obviously steer clear of the field but also prevent your dog from drinking from any standing water, puddles. I guess the sacks can be red or white depending on the type of potato being planted. 

Thank you Bob Cleeve


----------



## anapedrosa

Yesterday, driving up from the Algarve to Caldas da Rainha we saw hundreds of processionary caterpillar nests in the trees. Time to be extra alert.


----------



## siobhanwf

*weather heating up!*

Well we can live in hope


----------



## GreenBard

I was fascinated to find these caterpillars in the area I live in, having only seen them on TV before. I have written an article about them at my Green Bard blog. 

They are definitely not to be touched!


----------



## siobhanwf

*hopefully summer is just around the corner*

Please be aware with your pets


----------



## siobhanwf

*Sunscreen and dogs*

Sunscreen for dogs are more vulnerable than people in that they have smaller bodies, so even small amounts of toxins can wreak great havoc on their health. 
In addition, dogs tend to lick whatever is put on their bodies, making it much easier for them to ingest the toxins.
So what can YOU do? My suggestion is, forget about sunscreen for dogs and make your own doggie stuff. Here is a "sunscreen recipe" (from earthremedy.org):
You need:
1/2 cup of 100% pure organic aloe gel
20 drops pure raspberry seed oil
5 tbsp coconut oil (in its thick form)
3 capsules of vitamin E oil (break open the capsules)
5 drops of lavender oil.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Please be vigilant*

The car may not seem hot BUT........


----------



## siobhanwf

Please be vigilant during this heatwave


----------



## baldilocks

Also take care when walking your dog. Put your hand on the road surface, if you can't keep it there for 30 seconds because it is too hot, then it is way too hot for your dog - his/her footpads are not made of asbestos!


----------



## siobhanwf

And this is the explaination


----------



## baldilocks

siobhanwf said:


> And this is the explaination


Thank-you Siobhan, that is a much better explanation. 

Note that if the asphalt is fairly new, it can a also partly melt and stick to their feet so that the heat transfer to the animal's feet continues after they have lifted from the road surface.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Processionary caterpillars on the move*

Please be aware the these nasties are already on the move


----------



## siobhanwf

A nifty idea to drown recessionary caterpillars


----------



## siobhanwf

With temperatures soaring into the 40s a timely reminder


----------



## baldilocks

Also be aware that when you are walking on a road that has been in the sun, perhaps for several hours, your feet are insulated from the scorching heat by the soles of your footwear, your dog's feet aren't. If you can't bear to rest the naked back of your hand for 30 seconds on the road surface because it is too hot, then it is too hot for your dog's feet.


----------



## siobhanwf

You can fry an egg on the pavement in 5 mins a at 120f!!!


----------



## siobhanwf

Try sitting in a car for 5 mins with the windows slightly open in the heat!!


----------



## siobhanwf

*Rehydrate*

How much water does you pet need especially in the weather we have at the moment


----------



## siobhanwf

*They are on the march again*

As spring is on its way, the processionary caterpillars are on the move again ........ 

Children and pets should be kept well away from them as they because the caterpillars are covered in small hairs, which can cause an allergic reaction if touched. 
When humans come into contact with these hairs, they can cause reactions ranging from mild inflammation and irritation to severe anaphylactic shock. 
With dogs, who strangely seem attracted to their smell it can be fatal.
If the hairs contact your skin a rash soon forms which can be incredibly itchy, painful and lasts for as much as three weeks. 
The worst problems occur if someone makes contact with the caterpillar directly and ingest the hairs. If you come into contact with these insects and get any reaction medical advice should be sought.


----------



## siobhanwf

https://www.animalwised.com/pine-processionary-first-aid-for-dogs-360.html


Processionary caterpillars are very dangerous for dogs because their fine hairs can cause severe allergies and even necrosis in their tissues if direct contact is made. However, the effects of pine processionary can also be transmitted through the air, so prevention is crucial.


PLEASE LOOK AT THE ABOVE LINK RE FIRST AID FOR DOGS IF NECESSARY


----------



## Miss_Thing

I'm just beginning to explore Portugal as a place to live/retire. Are these caterpillars easy to avoid during Feb, March and April? For instance, if you live at the coast or near the coast or in a city, are they a threat?


----------



## siobhanwf

Anywhere you have pine trees you potentially have precessionary caterpillars 

they have been found in Portugal, Spain, France, Italy, Turkey. Sadly northern countries are now being affected and there have been sighting even in the southern counties of the U.K.
Processionary caterpillars are generally found in southern France, Spain and other parts of Mediterranean but they are rapidly heading north and in recent years have been discovered in parts of England and as far north as Holland and Germany having been even found as far north as Berlin


----------



## siobhanwf

*Ticks & fleas natural remedies*

Natural Flea And Tick Products: Essential Oil Repellent Recipes
Essential oils can often come to the rescue when it comes to repelling fleas and ticks. The two kinds of insects are repelled by different oils, so if your dog needs protection against both, use one of the following blends in the morning and the other in the afternoon to avoid over application. Application frequency depends on how healthy your dog is. Extremely healthy dogs eating a natural raw diet may only need an application once a week.

These essential oil recipes are from Holistic Aromatherapy for Animals: A Comprehensive Guide to the Use of Essential Oils and Hydrosols with Animals by Kristen Leigh Bell.

Flea Free Essential Oil Blend
I½ oz base oil such as hazelnut or sweet almond
4 drops clary sage essential oil
1 drop citronella essential oil
7 drops peppermint essential oil
3 drops lemon essential oil

Blend all oils and store in a dark glass dropper bottle. Apply two to four drops topically to the neck, chest, legs and base of tail. You can also add the drops to a bandana or cotton collar.

Flea Free Spritz
1 tsp vegetable glycerin
½ oz grain alcohol or vodka
1 tsp sulfated castor oil
10 drops grapefruit seed extract
7 oz distilled or spring water
4 drops clary sage essential oil
1 drop citronella essential oil
7 drops peppermint essential oil
3 drops lemon essential oil

Blend the ingredients and shake well before use. This will make eight ounces of spritz. Store in a dark or opaque glass spritz bottle. A spritz makes it easy to apply the repellent but some dogs don’t like the sound of the bottle. In this case you may need to apply the formula with your hands.

Goodbye Ticks Essential Oil Blend
½ oz base oil (hazelnut or sweet almond)
2 drops geranium essential oil
2 drops rosewood essential oil
3 drops lavender essential oil
2 drops myrrh essential oil
2 drops opoponax essential oil
1 drop bayleaf essential oil

Blend all oils and store in a dark glass dropper bottle. Apply two to four drops topically to the neck, chest, legs and base of tail. You can also add the drops to a bandana or cotton collar.

Goodbye Ticks Spritz
1 tsp vegetable glycerin
½ oz grain alcohol or vodka
1 tsp sulfated castor oil
10 drops grapefruit seed extract
7 oz distilled or spring water
2 drops geranium essential oil
2 drops rosewood essential oil
3 drops lavender essential oil
2 drops myrrh essential oil
2 drops opoponax essential oil
1 drop bayleaf essential oil

This makes eight ounces. Store in a dark or opaque glass spritz bottle. Shake well before use. Spray or apply to your dog using your hands before walks in long grass or wooded areas.


Why Flea and Tick Products Are a Bad Idea and 4 Natural Repellent Recipes - Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## siobhanwf

*And you thought THAT IS ALL - read further*

Diseases that affect your beloved pets in Portugal and Spain

Lagos Vet - Lagos, Algarve, Portugal

a very comprehensive list of possible problems


----------



## Great-Dane

We always check our pines and once we see them we take the down and burn them.


----------



## John and Cecil

Thank you very much for posting this very important topic. I never would have dreamed about the danger to my dog from sniffing a caterpillar or their trails! I guess it is wise to learn about the local pet dangers before traveling to a new place.


----------



## ravo.dominick

siobhanwf said:


> *The processionary pine caterpillar* as the name suggests makes its home in a certain type of pine tree.
> 
> There is only one generation per year and most of the time the caterpillars are not seen and therefore not a threat. The most dangerous time is in February, March and April when they start to come down from the pine trees in search of food. The caterpillars can do a lot of damage to pine trees and when they have stripped a tree of all its needles they will form a long line and begin their search for other pine trees and more food.
> 
> Experiments in America have shown that if the caterpillars are put in a circle nose to tail they will go round and round until they die from lack of food.
> 
> This processionary line makes them particularly attractive to young children, who are used to their non-toxic cousins in England. However, dogs are very much at risk as they tend to sniff the caterpillars and inhale the poison.
> 
> If you are visiting the Iberian Peninsula or even now southern France in the early part of the year and are travelling through areas of pine trees have a look out for the nests. They are very easy to see. Just look for white cocoons similar to candy floss in the trees and make a hasty exit. Whatever you do, do not stop and go walking about under the trees.
> 
> The long line they form makes them easily identifiable, hence the name. Long hairs give out poison that when touched irritates the skin. Allergic reactions are not unknown and if ingested the consequences can be dire.
> 
> The real risk of complications to a healthy human being is minimal, but we have had first hand experience of humans and dogs being affected, fortunately with no serious outcome.
> 
> a STORY ABOUT A MAN WHO WAS AFFECTED....
> 
> _HE SHELTERED DURING A RAIN STORM Within seconds of brushing against the tree he became aware of an intense feeling of itching and burning, similar to pins and needles all over him. This later developed into an itchy rash. He went to the chemist who advised an immediate trip to the doctor. At the doctors he was given two injections, cream for the rash and a course of tablets. It is very important to complete the course of tablets as any dust from the tree that has been inhaled can cause lung damage_.
> 
> The allergic reaction can be caused by the tiniest bit of dust that floats down from an infected tree. You do not have to touch the caterpillar.
> 
> 
> *processionary Caterpillars are dangerous to both cats and dogs. They have a very bittersweet smell and taste, and your DOG will try to eat them. If eaten by your lab, the results are almost certain to be fatal. As little as three or four will kill a medium sized dog. The reaction to the poison also causes necrosis of the tongue, and if you as the labrador owner do not notice in time, it is usually to late for a vet to do anything to help, apart from ease the suffering*


Are we likely to find them in central Lisbon?


----------

